# FX 8150 overclocking on air



## sumonpathak (Mar 21, 2012)

Full review : AMD Bulldozer FX 8150 CPU Review : OCFreaks!
HI guys...
recently got an FX 8150 sample from AMD along with a Crossahir V Formula for review purpose,I thought i should share the benchmarks results when comparing it to a 2500K(the competitor).
So here goes..
NOTE: the graphs are made relative to the FX-8150's stock performance;so take FX8150=100%

Aida CPU suite
*i.imgur.com/zkzVV.png
AIDA FPU suite
*i.imgur.com/MufcP.png
Super pi 1M and 32M
*i.imgur.com/X83tw.png
Wprime 32M and 1024M
*i.imgur.com/27m1e.png
Cinebench 10 and 11.5
*i.imgur.com/qOybl.jpg
POV ray and X264
*i.imgur.com/x51QR.png
3d mark vantage CPU and 3Dmark 11
kinda pointless when running on cpu's IMO(except vantage)
*i.imgur.com/kfivl.png
Setup...


CPU | Motherboard | GPU | RAM | PSU
FX 8150 | Crosshair V formula | HD 6870 | GSkill 1600C9 | AX 1200
2500K | P8Z68 Deluxe | HD 6870 | GSkill 1600C9 | AX 1200+ my ghetto bench-table
Setup pics:
AMD
*i.imgur.com/q1BVH.jpg

Intel
*i.imgur.com/3H5Fk.jpg

some weapons
*i.imgur.com/QVJXL.jpg

Highest stable OC was 4966.77 MHz (225.76 * 22)
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2201223.png
Highest on air[for me at least]
5033.03 MHz (228.77 * 22)
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2201313.png



Well...that's it for now...
...this is only the performance info of the FX @ stock and OC which i found in the course of my testing.
Will link some more info later on.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

Which cooler is that? And weapon?  Also why didn't you posted original review link?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 22, 2012)

Its NHD14...
the belt buckle can be a potent weapon in the correct hands(read chuck norris)
Here's the link....
AMD Bulldozer FX 8150 CPU Review : OCFreaks!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the link  I just suggested you to mention it in the first post itself.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 22, 2012)

did


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 22, 2012)

hi sumonpathak...good work...
i have amd fx 6100...8gb ddr3 ram...wats ur opinion on overclocking it...i want it to be a good gaming rig..  i dont have a gfx card..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 23, 2012)

to be a good gaming rig...u NEED a GFX..as for the oc part..FX is made for overclocking...so no use keeping it at stock


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

^Is the stock cooler good? How would you compare it to Intel's stock cooler?
Which (kind of) apps are supposed to be largely benefited from BD, _much_ better from i5-2500k ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 24, 2012)

the stock cooler is wayy better than intel ones;can handle a turbo of 3.9Ghz..so go figure
any properly multi threaded apps will benefit greatly on this chip(read video ending and rendering apps).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 24, 2012)

Highest stable OC was 4.9GHz? Really?? What City are you in and when did you do this OC??! Its hard to see any FX above 4.6GHz stable.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 24, 2012)

It was january...it was kolkata.
Also...the notion of stability is relative to the person who are looking to achieve it


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 25, 2012)

^^At the very least stability means 3hrs prime stable ..right?? 

Chalo anyways good OC bro... njoi!


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 25, 2012)

let me tell you a story...
i had a chip from a friend..a prime 95 follower...his 2600K was 36 hrs prime stable(dont ask me why he did it)..tried the same thing for a lil run in vantage..it failed every single time..so i don't believe in prime anymore..its credibility is goin down to me.
For me if it can pass one hour in lynx or 20 loops of vantage then its ok...this chip passed around 35 before giving up...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 25, 2012)

sumon - that happens... crashing vantage after prime stability... different tests stress different parts of the CPU so 1 test can never give you the right results... but prime helps with CPU thermals... thats what atleast I use it for.. 

Anyways, I'm just amazed @ 4.9GHz OC coz its way too much clocks for Zambezi... 

anandtech & toms cud only get it stable at 4.6GHz & they were using WC(AFAIK) and then they're in cold countries so they're bound to reach a little higher(100-300MHz) than what we can in India. 

Really good job there OCing to ~5GHz

P.S. Only OCC did reach ~5GHz.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh well...guess they didn't push enough


----------

